# Anyone doing or have done a Midnight registration day collection?



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have always wanted to drive a new car of the forecourt at Midnight on the day of a plate change, and it has happened that this year it all worked out right to do it, so my dealer has obliged and I am meeting at the dealer tonight at 11pm for Pizza and Coffee before taking my new car on the road at Midnight, and going for a drive for an hour before going home!

Just wondered if anyone on here had done this, or was doing this tonight as well?

Its a bit sad I know but just something I have always wanted to do!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Never done it but think it would have to be something a bit special for me to do a midnight collection for.

I think my ideal would be something awesome and a factory tour/collection


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Once and lived to regret it. 

It was when 51 plates came out and they made a big deal about them. 

The compound was dark and crammed with cars with mine tight into the corner.

Salesman gave me a more personal escort out after midnight and opened my door once the car next had moved. 

Drove to my parents to show off my new car. It utter horror me and my brother noticed in an instant that the drivers door was a mile out to the rest of the car. 

I did eventually win my fight and got a new car. 

Never buy even a new car in the dark.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Once and lived to regret it.
> 
> It was when 51 plates came out and they made a big deal about them.
> 
> ...


Thanks after just reading this I have just rung up and cancelled collection until tomorrow!

but, seriously, I have already been an inspected the car at every point from when it was delivered to the dealership through to it being ready for collection as it is now, it is currently sat in the showroom with a nice big sheet over it to protect it from greasy hand prints all day!

In fairness my dealer knows how fussy I am and has done everything possible to keep me from going neurotic!!!

Must admit, am getting quite excited now!

For info, its nothing exciting, its a mk3 Skoda Octavia vRS Estate in Candy White with a few options ticked on the order form!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Our comes tomorrow, wouldnt want to get it at night though, need my sleep LOL.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

james_19742000 said:


> Thanks after just reading this I have just rung up and cancelled collection until tomorrow!
> 
> but, seriously, I have already been an inspected the car at every point from when it was delivered to the dealership through to it being ready for collection as it is now, it is currently sat in the showroom with a nice big sheet over it to protect it from greasy hand prints all day!
> 
> ...


I had seen mine too and it was fine.

Never found out who damaged it, but the spray painter who worked at the garage did tell me he painted it under instruction before I collected it.

I was then forced to allow the garage an attempt to repair it.

The area manager was dealing with it and said since the car was brand new, they could paint "point to point" which I knew was nonsense.

He arranged to meet me at the garage after the repair.

Luckily I arrived earlier and the spray painter filled me in with the truth again.

The area manager was comparing the door to the rest of the side of the car saying how well it matched.

Sadly the painter had already told me under the manager's instruction painted only the door and it was a mile out, he was then instructed to paint the full side of the car. Manager was still telling me only the door had been touched.

Painter told me to keep his name out (very grateful to him) and told me word for word what to say.

You could see the area manager sinking as I pointed out every last flaw I was taught to mention.

Had to wait a few weeks to sort things out and another 12 weeks to wait on new car to arrive. I did have 12 weeks free driving in the original car though.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

They will have it in somewhere lit for you surely ?



james_19742000 said:


> Thanks after just reading this I have just rung up and cancelled collection until tomorrow!
> 
> but, seriously, I have already been an inspected the car at every point from when it was delivered to the dealership through to it being ready for collection as it is now, it is currently sat in the showroom with a nice big sheet over it to protect it from greasy hand prints all day!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> They will have it in somewhere lit for you surely ?


Over 80 people picked up their cars that night.

There was no time or opertunity for anyone to even see their car. They were all locked away.

Showroom lights mask problems and you'll never see right in the dark with varying unnatural light.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Over 80 people picked up their cars that night.
> 
> There was no time or opertunity for anyone to even see their car. They were all locked away.
> 
> Showroom lights mask problems and you'll never see right in the dark with varying unnatural light.


Sorry, I was talking to james_19742000 not you :thumb:, hence why i quoted him.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would love to pick a car up at midnight! 

TBF as an ex Salesman I drove a car on the road (with trade plates) with the new reg BEFORE the date  suck on that! 

I'd like to do it though if I ever was able to get something real special like an Aston Martin or F Type or something...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

asonda said:


> I would love to pick a car up at midnight!
> 
> TBF as an ex Salesman I drove a car on the road (with trade plates) with the new reg BEFORE the date  suck on that!
> 
> I'd like to do it though if I ever was able to get something real special like an Aston Martin or F Type or something...


There's a few people on the R forum who have their new cars sat on their drives right now, me jealous, no....


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Enjoy your new car those vrs estates are really nice looking


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Shaun said:


> They will have it in somewhere lit for you surely ?


Yes its in the showroom, I spoke with my dealer an hour or so ago, ran through everything was done and it is, so I will be checking it finely and listing and cataloguing any problems however, in his defence his garage is normally fairly good and any issues or problems I have had in the past have been rectified with no question or hassle. I am the only one collecting tonight from there and am arriving it 11, so have plenty of time to check it all over!

Getting excited now!!!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Shaun said:


> There's a few people on the R forum who have their new cars sat on their drives right now, me jealous, no....


They offered to deliver it for me today, but the salesman and I get on and he wanted to do the midnight handover, besides the offer of fresh pizza from them at 11, was too good an offer!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

james_19742000 said:


> They offered to deliver it for me today, but the salesman and I get on and he wanted to do the midnight handover, besides the offer of fresh pizza from them at 11, was too good an offer!!


Be sure to post up some pictures :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Be sure to post up some pictures :thumb:


Yes, I will do, won't be til I get home tonight or tomorrow, but its going to be fun!

Off for a drive in the car before coming home, going to do some dual carriageway and some nice A road driving!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Enjoy it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Salesmen must love midnight handovers.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> Thanks after just reading this I have just rung up and cancelled collection until tomorrow!
> 
> but, seriously, I have already been an inspected the car at every point from when it was delivered to the dealership through to it being ready for collection as it is now, it is currently sat in the showroom with a nice big sheet over it to protect it from greasy hand prints all day!
> 
> ...


What do you mean nothing exciting, that is a very nice car, doesn't have to have certain German badges on it to be deemed exciting. It is the car of your choice so that is all that matters!!

Oddly enough I was just driving down the A2 in Kent & looked at the clock at 00.00 & thought I wonder how many folk are collecting cars right now & said I wouldn't really want to as it's dark, wet & cold. Perhaps if it was a short June night.
I am due to collect mine at 11AM.

They offered to let me bring it home on Thursday evening but I said no as part of the fun of getting a new car is the trip to the dealer etc.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Well, just got home after doing the midnight collection, and the obligatory drive around in the car! Done around 50 miles on a mixture of roads and all I can say is WOW!! I love the car! She is a beauty!

I dropped my Mk2 Octavia vRS off and picked up the Mk3 Octavia vRS and all I can say is I am so pleased!

Had a chat with my dealer whilst eating Pizza and drinking Coffee, then had a root around all the free stuff he had lying around, picked up some branded boot nets, a branded boot storage bag, a couple of AG Lifeshine kits, some branded T shirts plus a load of things for my little girl like Skoda branded crayons etc etc etc!!!

Then done the paperwork, and drove off on Midnight! Quite an odd feeling driving around at that time of night in a brand new car on the time that the registration became legal etc etc

Anyway, chuffed to bits and overall very pleased.

I allowed the dealer to prep the car, and in all honesty they have done an excellent job, under showroom lights it is generally fairly easy to pick up on swirls etc and its pleasing to say it is minimal, in fact, its pretty much spotless, so good news, anyway, a proper detail will follow in due course, usually I don't allow them to touch it, but my time is short currently so not sure when I will get to it, so I allowed them to do it and although worried I shouldn't of been!

For those interested in the spec, its a Mk3 Skoda Octavia vRS, Diesel with DSG, Candy White, options I went for were, Black Styling Pack, Anthracite Wheels, Red seat stitching, Variable Boot Floor, Sat Nav, Canton Speaker Upgrade, Heated Seats, Colour Screen Dash Computer, Rear Tints, Cruise Control plus a few dealer fit accessories.

Love it!! Even on a short run around this evening, admittedly with quiet roads etc its showing on the computer 45MPG.

Couple of photos for you!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Haha, love the fact you did the pictures at that time of night, car looks amazing, love the aggressive lines on the front of that, good choice.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful VRS, they've always looked great but that shape is stunning!

Picking up my Ibiza on Monday


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If a Passat can be Darth Vader, then your Octy has to be a Storm Trooper! :lol:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I picked one up in 1978


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks lovely!


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I picked up the wife's 63 Fiat 500 on a Sunday at midnight. The dealer wasn't happy about it but tough. I wanted it then. Nice surprise for her when she woke up.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Stunning James - hope you are pleased with it.

Cloth or leather seats? Leather presumably as they are heated?


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Haha, love the fact you did the pictures at that time of night, car looks amazing, love the aggressive lines on the front of that, good choice.


Was only on my phone as I forgot to charge my proper camera, but, it captured the moment, must admit it does look amazing!



millns84 said:


> Beautiful VRS, they've always looked great but that shape is stunning!
> 
> Picking up my Ibiza on Monday


Thank you, and enjoy the Ibiza 



m1pui said:


> If a Passat can be Darth Vader, then your Octy has to be a Storm Trooper! :lol:


Never thought about it like that! So, its name is now, Storm!!!! :thumb:



Alzay said:


> I picked up the wife's 63 Fiat 500 on a Sunday at midnight. The dealer wasn't happy about it but tough. I wanted it then. Nice surprise for her when she woke up.


Too bloody right, when you are spending that amount of money, the salesman should be happy to go out of his way to earn his commission!



Coops said:


> Stunning James - hope you are pleased with it.
> 
> Cloth or leather seats? Leather presumably as they are heated?


No, its the standard vRS half cloth and half leather, never been a fan of full leather personally, we have the heated as my wife has health conditions and turning them on tend to make journeys easier for her, we tried them today and the elements are nearly right up to the headrests and they are really quick to heat up and really warm when on full blast, toastie warm!

After doing about 120 miles since collecting it on a variety of different roads, round town, motorway, dual carriageway, winding country A roads etc, my thoughts are I absolutely love it! The mk2 was good, but this is a cut above, the diesel engine is frugal, yet sporty when required, the torque is great its pokey enough to overtake etc with ease, but no 'turbo' kick if you know what I mean, the DSG is superb, silky smooth, not sure if it is a different DSG to the mk2 vRS diesel, but this one definitely feels so much better, maybe it just suits the 184PS diesel engine better? The seats are fantastically comfortable, supportive and look ace! I spec'd the Canton Speaker Upgrade, which you get improved OEM speakers, plus and amplifier and small sub in the boot, and I can't believe how much it improves the sound and in car acoustics.

The space in it is much better compared to the mk2, the quality feels better, and the difference between this as a Skoda branded vehicle and its VW counterparts is getting closer all the time.

I ordered it back in September on the 0% PCP deal, with 3 years warranty, 3 years roadside, 3 years servicing and a PX deal of being held at the price from time of order, plus a nice dealer discount, plus dealer accessories, so it worked out saving me around £50 per month compared to my previous mk2 version, so I have a brand new higher spec car with a cracking deal!!!!

I also managed to get an AG Lifeshine kit for free as well, so once I have a full day free I will apply the products after a good once over with contaminant removers, clay bar and a run over with the rotary with a nice gloss enhancing finishing polish.

So pleased its untrue! I love it!

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I pick my '14 plate Corsa Vxr on Wednesday, wasnt too fussed about the collection as my private plate has gone straight on it. Very much looking forward to it though and it fair to say my salesman has had a good couple of years from me lol.


----------

